# New Rider from London, Ontario



## G.I.Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey all,

After wanting to learn to snowboard for a number of years I finally took the plunge this year.

I signed up for lessons at a local hill and I couldn't be happier for making that decision. I'm totally hooked.

after 5 lessons I took the plunge and bought a complete setup and the information on this forum helped a ton in choosing my gear.

I'm riding a Burton Process flying V with Burton Malavita bindings and Forum Tramp boots. I was saddened by the fact that the Burton boots didn't fit me properly.

Cheers for now.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

G.I.Bro said:


> Hey all,
> 
> After wanting to learn to snowboard for a number of years I finally took the plunge this year.
> 
> ...


Welcome G.I.Bro, 
I've always been curious where you guys ride in London, ON. How are the hills out that way??


----------



## G.I.Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

The only hill in the area that I've ridden is Boler mountain in the city. A more accurate name is the Boler Bump as it's fairly small, but great for newbs like me to learn on. The next closest Hill that I know of is Glen Eden in Milton.

I'm hoping to get out to at least one decent sized hill before the season is up. Have any suggestions? 

I know of Blue Mountain, Hockley Valley, and a friend suggested making a trip out to Elicotville.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

G.I.Bro said:


> The only hill in the area that I've ridden is Boler mountain in the city. A more accurate name is the Boler Bump as it's fairly small, but great for newbs like me to learn on. The next closest Hill that I know of is Glen Eden in Milton.
> 
> I'm hoping to get out to at least one decent sized hill before the season is up. Have any suggestions?
> 
> I know of Blue Mountain, Hockley Valley, and a friend suggested making a trip out to Elicotville.


Blue is nice, gets busy though as its the best hill for the GTA so thats where's most people go. 
I was at hockey last friday, I lost my phone:dunno: it's nice, not as busy but A LOT smaller. not sure if it's with it coming from London! Another 40 min you can get to Blue
Holiday Valley (Ellicotville) is my fav. Its about an hour further (for me) compared to blue but it's not as busy and they get the Lake Effect snow so conditions are usually pretty good. I think they are also bigger, but it could just be that there are less people. 
I'll most likely be going to HV (Ellicotville) on March 12. They have $25 lift tickets, if you're interested. 

If you're really up for it, I'm arranging a trip to Tremblant next Thursday! Not sure how comfortable you are yet, but Quebec and Vermont are the best/biggest places to go on the east coast. 
I've got a few spots left...let me know


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

G.I.Bro said:


> The only hill in the area that I've ridden is Boler mountain in the city. A more accurate name is the Boler Bump as it's fairly small, but great for newbs like me to learn on. The next closest Hill that I know of is Glen Eden in Milton.
> 
> I'm hoping to get out to at least one decent sized hill before the season is up. Have any suggestions?
> 
> I know of Blue Mountain, Hockley Valley, and a friend suggested making a trip out to Elicotville.


Don't forget Cobble Hills!


----------



## G.I.Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

silverwhale said:


> Don't forget Cobble Hills!


Is that that tiny little hill out just North of the city? I think I went tubing there once.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forums GIBro :laugh: :thumbsup:

I'd say if you ever find yourself in the Barrie/Collingwood area to hit me up but I'm pretty much done for the season unless theres some snow left in March...

P.S- theres Horseshoe Valley, Snow Valley, Mt. St Louis/Moonstone and they are all pretty much off HWY 400


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

sweet setup. i used to instruct at boler in the day. now im repn cobble hills, and blue.

def try and get up to blue. i went up there my first season boarding, and did a somersault as i bailed hardcore lol. there were mogulish moudns of snow and i did not know how to navigate with the steeper slope. its been 11 years later, and the moguls are fun now. but even doing beginner turns on more terrain will make it way more fun then being at boler.

i really think east coasters have it the worst for conditions, but that makes it easier for us wherever else we go lol. i love carving on ice. im still learning and fine tuning my technique every time i get out. i just started getting on rails this season. best tip i learnt this season was to keep my front hand lower then my back hand. this totally balanced my body position, rather then thinking about if my knees are equally flexing and if my body was centered over the board.

u are in a good place. have fun at your pace:thumbsup:


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

G.I.Bro said:


> Is that that tiny little hill out just North of the city? I think I went tubing there once.


You bet! The only hill existing that actually makes Boler look good


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

christopherglim said:


> I was at hockey last friday, I lost my phone:dunno:


I'll be there on Sunday or Monday i think, Maybe I'll find it :yahoo:

Anybody going out this weekend? I'll be in the area, riding the mosquito tits you guys have here .. 

I'll see about Tremblant that weekend too, We are going to Orford though I think that weekend.


----------



## G.I.Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> Welcome to the forums GIBro :laugh: :thumbsup:
> 
> I'd say if you ever find yourself in the Barrie/Collingwood area to hit me up but I'm pretty much done for the season unless theres some snow left in March...
> 
> P.S- theres Horseshoe Valley, Snow Valley, Mt. St Louis/Moonstone and they are all pretty much off HWY 400


I'll definitely be adding those to my list of hills to hit. Not sure if i'll be up in your neck of the woods between now and the end of the season, but if I am I'll drop you a line.



neshawnp said:


> sweet setup. i used to instruct at boler in the day. now im repn cobble hills, and blue.
> 
> def try and get up to blue. i went up there my first season boarding, and did a somersault as i bailed hardcore lol. there were mogulish moudns of snow and i did not know how to navigate with the steeper slope. its been 11 years later, and the moguls are fun now. but even doing beginner turns on more terrain will make it way more fun then being at boler.
> 
> ...


The instructors at Boler are top notch. They've been super patient and have lots of advice. Thanks for the tip about the hands. I'll definitely keep that in mind the next time I'm out.

I'll do my best to keep the board on the snow my first time on a real mountain.


----------



## s_wright27 (Feb 21, 2013)

What's up y'all,
23 year old rider in London looking for some buddies to ride with.
Down for Boler or whatever just let me know. 
Cheers


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

My first choice would be blue mountain, ideally on a weekday, 2nd choice would be Mt St Louis, and I might put St Louis first on a weekend and blue 2nd due to crowds.


----------



## Atreyu (Jan 27, 2015)

Also from London and looking for people to ride with at Boler mountain. None of my friends ride so looking to gain some experience with people who do. Just started boarding 27


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

G.I.Bro said:


> The only hill in the area that I've ridden is Boler mountain in the city. A more accurate name is the Boler Bump as it's fairly small, but great for newbs like me to learn on. The next closest Hill that I know of is Glen Eden in Milton.
> 
> I'm hoping to get out to at least one decent sized hill before the season is up. Have any suggestions?
> 
> I know of Blue Mountain, Hockley Valley, and a friend suggested making a trip out to Elicotville.


Chicopee in Kitchener bro! :laugh:


----------



## Atreyu (Jan 27, 2015)

Is the Chicopee bigger then boler?


----------

